# Mexican Citizenship for Mexican Children Born NOB



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

A friend is helping a Mexican woman deported here with her 3 children born NOB. They need to get Mexican citizenship papers ASAP. Anyone have experience or know where to go to get info? TIA.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

She will need her own birth certificate as well as those of the children, proof of residence, all translated into Spanish and apostilled. Spencer (Intercasa) can help and has responded on another site.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

Go to the local SRE office. They, unlike Spencer, will give you all the information needed, for free.


----------



## Azuledos (Jan 21, 2010)

There is a new program, begun last Thursday, allowing such children to obtain birth certficates NOB at any consulate. Saw it mentioned on Televisa newscast last night.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Azuledos said:


> There is a new program, begun last Thursday, allowing such children to obtain birth certficates NOB at any consulate. Saw it mentioned on Televisa newscast last night.


The woman was deported from the USA, so I assume she cannot do that. I also assume that the children are now in Mexico with her. Hopefully, she has all the birth certificates and passports for the children. If not, she can get those at a US consulate in Mexico. Her own birth cirtificate, if she does not have it, can be obtained from the registro publico where she was born.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

RV, can she get the apostille at an Embassy also?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think she will have to contact the Secretary of Sate for the state where the documents were issued. We needed a marriage certificate apostilled many years ago, and sent a copy. We got the apostile within a couple of weeks and the fee was minimal, as I recall.


----------

